# Tall's Westside Log



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yo.

So I've had a few comments/questions on how I train (goodness knows why??) so I thought I might as well fire up my log on here too.

I won't be posting photos - I'll leave that for the shexi boys.

I might fire up some vids but odds are I won't really be *that* bothered to remember to take my digi cam to the gym, secure both spotters (from the limited gene pool I have to deal with...) and an official filmographer and remember to sniff my smelling salts.

I'll mainly be grumpy on my log and wonder why people are here to bug me :thumb:

Current Raw Lifts: BP 110 / SQ 170 / DL 220 - nothing very shexi there either I'm afraid 

I'll fire up the past few workouts too since I started Westside, it won't be that exciting this week as it's a deload week.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

6th September

*Max Effort Bench Day*

*Flat Bench*

Worked with a variety of grips, using touch-and-go and paused bench, mainly doubles and triples, working upto 100kg, with the main focus on technique.

Power from the chest on Paused Bench is appalling. This WILL be addressed in the coming weeks.

Best Grip for me ended up being a "Comp Grip" but with elbows tight rather than flared.

Handover from Pecs/Front Delts to Tris was also an issue to be addressed.

Also did some static holds about 4" from Chest. They were tough. Very tough.

*DB Press Flies*

Starting in an almost DB Flie position, and then pressing. Each rep was paused at the bottom with a deep stretch onto the Pec, but pressed explosively.

3 sets, 8 reps.

*DB Shoulder Press*

Working up to 26kg DBs, bench was set to almost upright but tilted back slightly to bring in the Front Delts.

Each rep was paused at the bottom, full stretch again, with DBs touching shoulders, and explosively powered up to lockout.

3 sets, 8 reps again.

*"W Bar" Tricep Pushdowns*

3 Sets, ~20/25 reps.

~10 full reps, 5 reps on lower ROM, 5 reps on upper ROM, 5 full reps.

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

8th September

*ME Lower (Sort of...)*

So. Bench Shirts arrived... ME Upper was on Sat... But thought I'd test them out. Nothing crazy, goal was just to get "touch" in each shirt and move on.

*Flat Bench*

Bar x 30

60 x 6

80 x 4

100 x 1

50 Titan Fury On. Wrist Wraps on.

100 x 1 - Easy.

120 x 1 - PB. Nice.

48 Titan On. (Tore inner elbows to shreds getting it on...)

120 x 1 - Couldn't quite get touch in the shirt - more of a 3 board press. 140/160 should get touch, but didn't want to push it. Power rack was a nightmare - rack is at the wrong height for me in Flat Bench.

*Back to ME Lower* (Sort of...)

PC crashed before I had time to write the program out. So it's a bit wrong. Ahh well.

*Squats*

60 x 10

80 x 4

100 x 3

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 2

More in the tank. Wanted to make sure I have enough in there for GMs.

*Good Mornings*

60 x 8 (This felt like the bar)

80 x 6 (Light, lower back very pumped and tight)

Swapped to *Seated GMs*

2 x 80 x 6

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns (Ooops....)*

60 x 8

80 x 6

87.5 x 6

95 x 6

*EZ BB Curls*

4 x 6 @ 40kg

Last set all reps cheated up, slow negs.

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10th September

*DE Upper*

*Speed Flat Bench* (All Reps Paused, 15secs between sets)

[50% 1rm]

2 x 3 @ 55kg Wide Grip

3 x 3 @ 55kg Comp Grip

3 x 3 @ 55kg Narrow Grip

[60% 1rm]

2 x 5 @ 65kg Comp Grip

*JM Press*

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Military Press*

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Side Laterals*

3 x 10 @ 10kg Dbs

*Rear Delt Flies (Machine)*

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Hammer Grip Chins*

5,5,4,3,3,1 @ BW

*Rope Ab Crunches*

3 x 15 @ 32.5kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11th September

*DE Lower*

Seriously. DE days are like cardio.









*Speed Squats to 12" Box (50% 1rm)*

Warmup

8 x 2 @ 85kg

* These weren't Box Squats, just working much lower than parallel to focus on hip drive and making sure I subconsciously know where depth is.

*Speed Platform Deadlifts* (6" Platform) (50% 1rm)

Warmup

3 x 2 @ 110kg

*Barbell Shrugs*

15 @ 60kg

2 x 15 @ 100kg

*Pullthroughs*

15 @ 42.5kg

2 x 15 @ 50kg

*
Leg Curls*

15 @ 75kg

2 x 15 @ 85kg

*Preacher Curls (Machine)*

Warmup

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 45kg

6 @ 50kg

12 @ 30kg

*Rope Crunches*

15 @ 30kg

12 @ 35kg

12 @ 42.5kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

13th September

*Box Squats*

BW x Forever

60kg x Forever

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

+ Rack Walkouts @ 200kg, 240kg(V.Tough)

160kg x 1 - Poor Form

160kg x f - Relaxed too much while sat down.

140kg x 5 - Explosive, great form.

140kg x f - Lower back pumped. Time to leave it.

*
GMs*

60kg x Forever

2x6x90kg *PB*

*Pullthroughs*

Worked on new form/technique - increased ROM

Working upto 42.5kg for 8reps

*Rope Face Pulls*

* These make my wrists click...

Worked upto 7 plates for 10 reps

Notes: Struggled to get form right on box squats. Time to drop the weight and up the reps me thinks.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

15th September

*ME Upper*

*
*

*
Flat Bench*

Warm Ups

Bar x Forever

35kg x 10

47.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

72.5kg x 1

Titan 50 on

95kg 3Board Press (3B) - Too Low, Touching at Stomach

107.5kg x 3 (3B) - Still too low

115kg (3B) - OKish

Switch to 4Board (4B)

125kg x 2 (4B) - PB. Still touching too low.

Titan 48 on, Switch to 5 Board (5B)

125kg x 1 (5B) - Nice.

140kg x 1 (5B) - PB. Ok form.

Back to 4B.

140kg x 1 (4B) - PB. Poor form.

140kg x 0f (4B) - Perfect Neg, just couldn't explode it from the boards (relaxed too much)

Clavicles hurt so dropped doing lockouts.

Back to Raw work.

*Close Grip Bench Press*

80kg x 6

80kg x 5f

2 x 60kg x 6

Triceps fried.

*DB Bench (Not to full lockout)*

22.5kg x 6 - Too easy.

3 x 6 @ 32.5kg - Nice. Heavier next week.

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns*

55kg x 6

3 x 95kg x 6 PB. That's the heaviest the machine will go. Add in extra sets next week, deload in week 4, then switch exercises.

*Incline DB Shoulder Press*

- Incline to bring in Clavicles, pecs and front delts.

4 x 25kg DBs x 6 - Need to move these up the priority list, along with DBBP next week.

*
Rope Ab Crunches*

3 x 10 - Working upto 42.5kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

17th September

*Speed Low-Bar Box Squats* [box 4" Below Parallel, 52.5% 1rm]

Warmup (Bar, 60kg)

10 x 2 @ 90kg

*Speed Deadlifts* [52.5% 1rm]

Warmup (60kg, 100kg)

10 x 1 @ 120kg

Lower back pumped. Squatting deading on the same day is tough.

*Shrugs*

10 @ 120kg

- Anyone else keep squashing their tallywhacker when Barbell shrugging??

*
Hise Shrugs*

2 x 15 @ 120kg

3f @ 120kg

*Leg Curls*

10 @ 55kg

3 x 15 @ 90kg - Easy. Need to move to single leg curls.

*Pullthroughs*

Light Warmup

15 @ 42.5kg

11f @ 50kg *PB*. Lower back too pumped.

Didn't bother with Bis or Abs. Will do them tomorrow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

18th September

Woeful session this morning. Had to train before work.

*Speed Bench* [52.5% 1rm]

Warmup

6 x 3 @ 57.5kg

- Aiming for 8-10 sets, and then 2 sets of 5 at ~70%. Clavicle was KILLING.

*JM Press*

3 x 5 @ 50kg

Clavicle didn't like this exercise easier.

*Incline DB Bench*

3 x 10 @ 22.5kg DBs

Easy, was taking it light due to Clavicle.

*Lat Side Raises*

3 x 10 @ 10kg DBs

*Rear Delt Machine*

25kgs

Took about 25mins.

Clavicle normally only gets that bad when dipping.

Perhaps time for another physio trip.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

22nd September

*ME Lower*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 4

180kg x 2

200kg x 2 - Real easy.

240kg x fail. Grip went with bar about 6in off the floor. T/P didn't bring chalk









220kg x fail. Head went. Lower back too pumped.

I'll fight the 240kg D/L another day.

*Good Mornings*

60kg x 10

100kg x 2 *PB *- Jump too big though for good form.

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 3

95kg x 3 *PB*

*Close Grip Cable Rows to Upper Chest*

(Like Face Pulls, but not...)

8 @ 50kg

8 @ 62.5kg

8 @ 75kg

*EZ Bar Curls*

3 x 10 @ 30kg. Easy peasy.

Managed to get a 'crick' in my neck and pec of all places


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

24th September

*ME Upper*

*Flat DB Bench*

Warmup

10 x 20kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

8 x 40kg (*PB?*) - Easy peasy.

3 x 42.5kg (*PB?*)- Easy, was concerned about shoulder stability at lockout so decided not to push it.

*Close Grip Bench*

*
*2 x 10 kg 60kg

3 x 5 @ 80kg - Easy. Happy with that.

*Dips*

10 @ BW - Reduced ROM to see how clavicle bore up. Gave up.

*Seated Overhead Rope Tricep Extensions*

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 35kg. Too easy....

10 @ 45kg. Still too easy.

10 @ 55kg. Again... easy...

10 @ 65kg (Full Stack...) Easy.

*Hammer Pulldowns* (Hammer Grip)

10 @ 100kg. Easy.

8 @ 150kg. Easy.

6f @ 150kg. Nice - happy with those. Form failed (arms pumped)

I'm guessing the Hammer Pulldowns are equivalent to doing [email protected] + ~10kg/20kg

*Seated Hammer Low Row*

2 x 10 @ 50kg

*Seated Incline DB Shoulder Press*

Warmup

2 x 10 @ 20kg

6 @ 25kg

8 @ 27.5kg (*PB?*)

6f @ 27.5kg

All done and dusted in about 40mins


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

27th September

*DE Upper and Lower Combined.*

Deload next week, and wanted to hit all four days, but 4 nice and light days, before reloading the wave the week after.

*RC Warmup*

*Single Arm Face Pulls*: 2 x 2 x 15 @ 12.5kg

*Double Arm Arnold Press*: 2 x 15 @ 12.5kg

*Flat Bench*

Warmups: Bar x Forever, 40kg x 15

8 x 3 @ 60kg - Wide / Comp / Narrow Grips

Speed is much much faster on narrow grip than last time. Needs to be faster on other grips.

*Speed Squats to Low Box*

(8"? Box - Most would call it ATG)

Warmup: Bar x Forever, 60kg x forever, 2 x 2 @ 80kg

4 x 2 @ 100kg

2 @ 110kg

2 @ 120kg

1 @ 130kg - Very fast, but percentages were getting too high.

*Speed Box Squats to High Box (Bench)*

12 x 2 @ 100kg

First 4 sets were rubbish. Pause on bench was too long, no where near fast enough.

Found the groove on the 5th set, so the next 8 sets just flew up. Everything kept nice and tight, form almost spot on.

*Behind The Next Press*

2 x 15 @ Bar

Nice and slow. Wide grip.

*Strict Mili Press*

2 x 10 @ 40kg, 10 @ 60kg

*Power Clean To Push Press*

3 x 3 @ 60kg

I forgot how much explosive power is required in these. More in the tank. Shoulder seems nice and solid.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Excellent - I'm really glad you're posting this on here.

For what it's worth, I was reading a few writings from people who actually train at Westside with Louie, and apparently pretty much all lifters who do speed work are doing it closer to 70% now... certainly all above 60%, with bands on top of that, which probably equates to nearer 80% at lockout. Bit of a surprise to me considering his writings have previously pushed percentages as low as 45%.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Excellent - I'm really glad you're posting this on here.
> 
> For what it's worth, I was reading a few writings from people who actually train at Westside with Louie, and apparently pretty much all lifters who do speed work are doing it closer to 70% now... certainly all above 60%, with bands on top of that, which probably equates to nearer 80% at lockout. Bit of a surprise to me considering his writings have previously pushed percentages as low as 45%.


Interesting. Do you have any links?

On EliteFTS I know they go upto ~62.5% Raw Including bands of their Equipped 1rm on DE days.

Dude - we need to get you to start a log!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Links... now you're asking!

from http://www.afboard.com/forum/fitness-training/25544-interesting-discussion-wsb.html

"Since Ive been training at Westside since the summer, I'll throw in my 02.

The % is just a guideline, in fact, everyone at Westside (who even does DE work for lower body) goes all by feel. and I never see anyone there going below the 60%ish range."

And this one: http://rts.activeboard.com/index.spark?forumID=121829&p=3&topicID=20541740

"their speed work is really 80-90% work"

Although granted the second link is by a guy who used to train at Westside and is now selling some other system instead lol

I had read a couple of others along similar lines as the first link, by folk who train (or have trained) with Louie, but I didn't save them and am struggling to remember how I found them.

I'd like to see the carryover from increasing speed work to as high as possible while still keeping the bar moving at the same speed as a 50-60% lift.

62.5% of an equipped 1rm must be in the > 70% range of the raw 1rm, so it sounds like it's working for them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice links Big.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Talk about a lot to get thro

Im pretty interested in way you train mate, so will study tom and give my opinion abuse then lol

Nice interesting thread tho

But make sure you run good pct PMSL


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good PCT should always involve test


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

big said:


> Good PCT should always involve test


Most def agree:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Talk about a lot to get thro
> 
> Im pretty interested in way you train mate, so will study tom and give my opinion abuse then lol
> 
> ...


PMSL:thumb:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

important question, how much do you weigh? and less important how tall are you?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> important question, how much do you weigh? and less important how tall are you?


Pah dunno what that's got to do with the price of cheese :confused1: :thumb:

~260lbs @ 6ft 6in, somewhere between 12% and 14% BF.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That's 118kg in new money


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> That's 118kg in new money


Or 18st 8lbs in other money.

I was a bit heavier the other day. But thats cos I needed a massive dirt :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

At 6'6 I'm stunned you haven't considered strongman actually


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

big said:


> At 6'6 I'm stunned you haven't considered strongman actually


But you have to be strong surely??????


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> At 6'6 I'm stunned you haven't considered strongman actually


PMSL.

I can't OHP for toffee.

I'm ok(ish..) at doing farmers walks (Did 150kg on my first try), and Barrel Carrying oh and that thing where they hang water contains off a scaffold pole and you have to walk with it while trying not to get them to swing.

When I hit 280lbs :thumb: and can OHP :whistling: then I ... prob still won't bother with it then either :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> But you have to be strong surely??????


PMSL.

C-unit.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jw007 said:


> But you have to be strong surely??????


You, sir, are an evil man

Funny as fcuk, but evil


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

He knows i dont mean it lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What is your standing OHP 1RM as a percentage of your bench 1RM? I wonder if delt strength is holding your bench back then?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jw007 said:


> He knows i dont mean it lol


I know he knows you know I know you don't mean it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> He knows i dont mean it lol


JayDub's best line to me via PM was "So much knowledge, so little power" :lol: :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That's tantamount to flirting. I'm getting jealous


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> What is your standing OHP 1RM as a percentage of your bench 1RM? I wonder if delt strength is holding your bench back then?


I've had 3 bad shoulder injuries in 18months due to hypermobile joints.

So bench has never really had any chance to be great.

Strict 1rm OHP? Never tried.

I reckon I could powerclean and pushpress ~100kg for 1rep.

Interestingly I find DB Shoulder Press (Full ROM, Bells touching shoulders) much EASIER than BB Mili Press. :confused1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I take that back then... 100kg is a pretty darn good pushpress in comparison to your other lifts. Percentage-wise that makes you a perfectly reasonable overhead presser.

You probably find DB shoulder press easier because you've done it a lot more than barbell work so your body has adapted to it. Sounds like a nice opportunity to conjugate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> I take that back then... 100kg is a pretty darn good pushpress in comparison to your other lifts. Percentage-wise that makes you a perfectly reasonable overhead presser.
> 
> You probably find DB shoulder press easier because you've done it a lot more than barbell work so your body has adapted to it. Sounds like a nice opportunity to conjugate


Lol I think so. :thumb:

I find BB OHP quite an awkward movement TBH.

There would be alot of legs in that push press though :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1st October 2008

So... It's deload week... But the Postie arrived with goodies...

Took the mini bands and the wrist wraps out for a spin. Limited number of exercises.

According to Pullum Sports, each mini band gives 16kg of tension at Lockout. I'm assuming that a doubled up mini band will give 32kg of tension at the top.

I'm going to assume on Reverse Band Bench Press that the opposite is true, and each band gives 16kg of assistance at the bottom of the lift.

*Flat Bench*

15 x 20kg

15 x 50kg

Add 2x Mini Bands

10 x 50kg [+32kg]

Wrist wraps on

2x Doubled Up Mini Bands

6 x 50kg [+64kg]

3 x 70kg [+64kg]

2 x 90kg [+64kg]

8 x 80kg [+64kg] *PB*

As the weight was being fired down towards me it took me a while to learn how to lower the bar with my lats and then fire it back up again. Think I'm slowly getting it.

*Reverse Band Flat Bench*

2x Mini Bands

6 x 80kg [32kg]

6 x 100kg [32kg]

2x Doubled Up Mini Bands

5, 3f @ 120kg [64kg]

*DB Shoulder Press*

15 @ 2x15kg DBs

5 @ 2x32.5kg DBs *PB*

6 @ 2x30kg DBs

3f @ 2x27.5kg DBs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i love the pics where they rigged a bench with the bands... it looks brutal.

with this workout i take it your more strength orientated?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i love the pics where they rigged a bench with the bands... it looks brutal.
> 
> with this workout i take it your more strength orientated?


Yeah dude just training for strength.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 4th October

Still deload week so volume of exercises was reduced, but Postie arrived earlier in the week so wanted to play with the toys.

Hip Flexors were still sore from over doing it on Speed Box Squats the previous week, so wasn't certain how today would go.

*Squats*

10 @ Bar

10 @ 60kg

6 @ 100kg

3 @ 140kg

2 @ 160kg

2 @ 180kg *PB* - First to depth, second to just above depth

Pre workout strong coffee was great at providing that bit of aggression needed.

*Reverse Band Squats *(2x Doubled Mini Bands)

Wraps on (Loose)

Faffing around setting up for the Reverse Band Squat and putting the wraps on meant my head had "gone" so I lost the aggression I'd had earlier.

Alot of head slapping and some smelling salts helped, but couldn't quite get to where I needed to be in my head.

2 x 190kg *PB* - Both not quite depth, wraps and bands added a different groove to the lift.

2 x 200kg *PB* - First to depth, second a bit high.

3 x 210kg *PB* - First not quite depth, second not quite depth, screamed at spotter to do his job and call depth, third *just* at depth.

0f x 220kg - This wasn't muscular or CNS failure. I just couldn't get my head in the right place. Lifted bar onto shoulders, 220kg felt like a 280kg walkout (i.e. very heavy) and put the bar back ready to fight another day.

Done.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Only just cought this mate, excellent training log :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Only just cought this mate, excellent training log :thumbup1:


Thank you Max.

Only just put it up, should get more interesting next week


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PBs are always good mate


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

4 PBs in deload week... nice


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> 4 PBs in deload week... nice


Yeah I think deloading total volume may be better for me than a standard deload.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> PBs are always good mate


Let me know when my numbers start to make you think that you need to up your game.... :thumb: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Yeah I think deloading total volume may be better for me than a standard deload.


Do you attribute the PBs to the rebound from the volume training then, or do you just reckon you're better with lower volume in general?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Do you attribute the PBs to the rebound from the volume training then, or do you just reckon you're better with lower volume in general?


That, Mr Big, is a very interesting question.

I am of the opinion that High(er) Volume training helps to condition you, and forces your body to perform when under fatigue, but yet isn't always the answer to progress.

Some days you just aren't going to be able to smash PBs on each lift. Some days you just have a good day.

The Squat PBs I think were down in part to rebound from the deload, confidence and buzz factor from trying something new, and the fact I'd had a really easy laid back day and then was delayed getting to the gym so I was itching to lift.

I've done 2 days per week training before and still plateaued, and then struggled to progress.

My lifts have actually increased each time my days per week training has increased. I'm not linking the two per se, but I'm certainly getting to know my ability to train, recover and how to train better.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Another thing I got to thinking about was confidence. I'd struggled to get past in my head that if I couldn't hit depth then that was *failure*

I had a chat with Jay on PM - he was commenting on my Rack Walkouts and asked why I didn't just do partials as that way I would get sued to the weight.

So even though I didn't hit depth on a few lifts, I kept going to see where I could get to.

The Reverse Bands and the Wraps certainly helped. I'm strong at lockout, but weak at the bottom. Conjugate should help to fix that.

Jay gave me a few other pointers for fixing my DL so I'll see how that goes


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

interesting Log Tall  Do you reckon I could knock out some power cleans in my routine for a back movement? (or fullbody lift?)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Wednesday 8th October*

Different gym. Somewhat limited in equipment. Speed day.

*Speed Bench (On Smith)*

Warmup: Bar x 30

8 x 3 @ 70kg + Bar

Wide, Comp and Narrow Grips. Nice and fast.

*Speed Deadlifts*

Warmups:

10 @ 60kg

8 @ 100kg

4 @ 120kg

Work Set: 10 @ 180kg

Very very fast. 180kg felt like 120kg.

*Pullthroughs*

15, 11 @ 50kg

*DB Rows*

2 x 12 @ 34kg DBs

Not done these for ages. Heavier next time.

Abs work, Turkish get ups. Done.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> *Wednesday 8th October*
> 
> Different gym. Somewhat limited in equipment. Speed day.
> 
> ...


Thats good DL dude!!!

You should be able to pull 240kg with 10 reps at 180 would have thought!!

Have you thought about a few minimal warm ups, a few sets to prep CNS and then just going for 240kg 1st as opposed to going thro your whole workout before hand????


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats good DL dude!!!
> 
> You should be able to pull 240kg with 10 reps at 180 would have thought!!
> 
> Have you thought about a few minimal warm ups, a few sets to prep CNS and then just going for 240kg 1st as opposed to going thro your whole workout before hand????


Cheers man.

What would you suggest Jay? My last PB on deads was 220kg. I know I have more in me. I think I need to find a happy medium on the warmups / CNS.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> What would you suggest Jay? My last PB on deads was 220kg. I know I have more in me. I think I need to find a happy medium on the warmups / CNS.


Well if you set one workout aside specifically to get a PB on DL then you want to be fully warmed up and CNS prepped.

So if was me, i would do some really light bent over rows, high reps, poss some pulldowns etc just to get the blood flowing in relevant muscles, no working sets..

Then start on DL, but you want sets to warm up and prep but not to fatigue you for big lift..

So i would poss DL

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

5 x 140kg (easy enough but still getting heavier

1 x 170kg

1 x 190-200kg (CNS should be ready but muscles still ok)

1 x 240kg:thumbup1:

Then when get work back down as normal.....

Something like that, so last cns prep would be 80%+ max lift

ps

ensure enough rest between sets, dont want to be going for PB while still breathing hard from last pull


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Saturday 11th October

*ME Upper*

Light Back Warmup

*Flat Bench*

Warmup x 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

+ Add Titan 48, Wrist Wraps

1 @ 100kg (5B)

1 @ 120kg (5B)

1 @ 140kg (5B)

1 @ 140kg (4B)

0f x 140kg (3B) - Set up was wrong

1 @ 140kg (3B) (*PB*?)

3 x 0f @ 150kg (5B) - Head wasn't in the right place, left shoulder felt 'weak'

- Remove Titan 48

8 @ 60kg +2xDoubled Mini Bands

1, 0f @ 80kg +2xDoubled Mini Bands

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns*

8f @ 11Plates

2 x 6 @ 10Plates

5f @ 10Plates

*EZ Bar Bicep Curls*

8 @ 30kg

3 x 6 @ 40kg

+ General Abs


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you find you get anything using the wrist wraps??

Ive used them with suit but dont think i gain anything.

A PL was telling me to use them really tight with DL as compresses tendons in wrist or something and facillitates a tighter grip..

Worth a try


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Do you find you get anything using the wrist wraps??
> 
> Ive used them with suit but dont think i gain anything.
> 
> ...


Left wrist is a bit creaky, so wrist wraps help keep a straight wrist, which makes the weight feel a bit lighter (as it's pressing through forearm then)

Will try them on DL too


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 13th October

*ME Lower*

Rough as a dog today. Still I never let illness interfere with my over-enthusiasm.

*Bodyweight Squats*

30 @ BW (ATG)

(To warm up for Squatting, as I couldn't be bothered warming up in the gym *then* putting the Titan on)

*Reverse Band Squats to High Box (Bench) [1?" Above //]*

+ Titan Superior 46 (Straps down), new 4" PL Belt on

Touch and go on all reps.

2 x 10 @ 60kg - Form off (being pushed forward) but super easy

8 @ 100kg - Easy

6 @ 140kg - Easy

6 @ 180kg - Easy

0f @ 220kg - Struggled to unrack.

+ Belt tighter, knee wraps on, straps up

0f @ 220kg - Unracked, then walked back into bench. Need a bigger power rack. Legs felt like the circulation was getting cut off from the titan + the wraps.

- Wraps off, straps down

4 @ 200kg - Easy

4 @ 210kg (*PB*) - Easy

0f @ 220kg - Still struggling to unrack the thing.

Happier now with depth on Squats. Was hoping for some *real* PBs, but issue wasn't at the bottom end, just the top end. Need to work on unracking heavy weights. Might add that in on Speed Squat day?

*Reverse Band Deadlifts*

Just messing around here really. Wanted to see the difference the reverse bands made.

Done off pins, bottom of weight 1" from floor.

+ Still in Titan 46, straps down

6 @ 60kg - Easy

4 @ 100kg - Easy

4 @ 140kg - Easy

4 @ 180kg - Easy

1 @ 220kg - Flew up very fast, slowed down on last portion of lock out. Really please as lower back was wiped from Squatting.

0f @ 240kg - Couldn't move it from the floor.

DL in the Titan 46 + the 4" PL belt was not fun. PL belt too big at front I think, plus Titan 46 made it tough to get down to the bar. Was the first run out though.

Lower back needs some work, as does mid/upper back. GMs, Rack Pulls and Rows me thinks.

*Close Grip Military Press Against Doubled Mini Bands*

2 x 10 @ Bar (20kg) + Bands

8 @ 40kg + Bands

6f @ 60kg + Bands (*PB*)

These aggravated clavicle on left side - it was a bit sore from benching on Sat.

*EZ Bar Curls*

2 x 8 @ 30kg

2 x 6 @ 50kg

Wiped. Lower back and glutes aching something chronic.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice pb bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Nice pb bro :thumbup1:


Cheers man.

Shoulders seem to get getting stronger - need some good carryover to bench.

Squats - it was a PB, but not a true PB lol the suit and Rev Bands would have given a good amount at the bottom, so I was really just locking the weight out.

Need to break that 220kg barrier :confused1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> Shoulders seem to get getting stronger - need some good carryover to bench.
> 
> ...


You will soon mate train in a mono lift and you'll be getting much higher numbers walkouts are a fvcking biatch.

Lol I get 0 carry over from delts to bench, I'f just keep pressing heavy lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> You will soon mate train in a mono lift and you'll be getting much higher numbers walkouts are a fvcking biatch.
> 
> Lol I get 0 carry over from delts to bench, I'f just keep pressing heavy lol.


It's finding a monolift though.

My Powerrack bars can't be set as high as curts, so I can't even ghetto one up. :confused1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> It's finding a monolift though.
> 
> My Powerrack bars can't be set as high as curts, so I can't even ghetto one up. :confused1:


Gutted I was just about to suggest that.. Tbf its probably the same height... you have to account for the fact that curt is a dwarf :lol:

I usually get 2 side spotters to take a fair crack fo the weght then drop it on me when my feet are set.

You need a good lifting environment though as if the mugs drop the load on you at the wrong tym your pretty fvcked.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Gutted I was just about to suggest that.. Tbf its probably the same height... you have to account for the fact that curt is a dwarf :lol:
> 
> I usually get 2 side spotters to take a fair crack fo the weght then drop it on me when my feet are set.
> 
> You need a good lifting environment though as if the mugs drop the load on you at the wrong tym your pretty fvcked.


I remember getting two side spotters when I hit 192.5kg on the Smith last year :thumb:

I might have to go hunting for a mono lift


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats good DL, especailly after squats

At least someones progressing

To55er PMSL

xxx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump to proper catch up on this thread........


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> Anyone else keep squashing their tallywhacker when Barbell shrugging??


Yes not the exercise to do with flirty little skimpy dressed gilries in the gym, hurts if you drag your sack in as well.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats good DL, especailly after squats
> 
> At least someones progressing
> 
> ...


Theory for yesterday was to get used to at least locking the weight out on a DL when fatigued, as DL is lift 3.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 15th October

*DE / RE Day*

Slight change around. Still working on speed, but adding a bit of volume to improve raw bench too. ME Day will mainly focus on top end work.

*Close Grip Decline Bench* (Thumb Length Away from Smooth)

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 (Fast),2(Slower),1(Slooow) + 2 Spotted @ 100kg (*PB*)

*Speed Flat Bench*

2 x 3 @ 60kg + Mini Band (Pinkys on Rings) - Fast

2 x 3 @ 60kg + Mini Band (Thumbs on Smooth) - Fast

1,0f @ 60kg + Mini Band (Thumb Length Away from Smooth) - Sneezed on 2nd rep PMSL and got stuck

- Ditched Mini Band

3 x 3 @ 60kg (Thumb Length Away from Smooth) - Super Fast

Left Clavicle aching though.

*Tate Press*

6 @ 10kg DBs

2 x 6 @ 17.5kg DBs

Triceps wiped and pumped.

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*

8 @ 40kg

2 x 8 @ 50kg

*Chins*

6,6,3 @ BW

*Rear Delts*

2 x 15 @ 50kg

*Ab Machine*

3 x 15 @ 60kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just off to train. I'll see how many people are checking out my form and how many are checking out my a$$ and report back to you...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Friday 17th October

*DE Lower*

*Speed Squats* [to 8" Box, Against 2x Doubled Up Mini Bands]

Postie arrived with pressies again so I took my 48 Titan Briefs out for a spin.

2 x 6 x 60kg [+ Plus Bands] (Easy, Hardest part was getting depth due to briefs - needed more weight on bar)

8 x 2 @ 100kg [+ Plus Bands] Easy, Fast but not rapid speed. Gave me a good chance to get used to briefs which are much easier to get on than my Titan Centurion!

*Band GMs*

15 Olly stance GMs just using a band wrapped under my feet and behind my neck. Nice gentle lower back exercise (used as a warmup for Deads)

*Speed Deads*

Tried against 2x doubled up minis, but this turned out to be a huge hassle.

6 x 100kg - Super fast.

D/L in briefs is somewhat painful. Dived to the changing room and whipped them off - massive red welt lines around my hips PMSL.

*Hise Shrugs* [on Calf Raise Machine]

15 @ 80kg (Too Light)

2 x 15 @ 110kg (Full Stack) Nice. Could do with making it heavier. Bands too? Hold onto DBs?

*Leg Curls*

3 x 15 @ 90kg - Way to easy. Going to need to move to single leg curls me thinks.

*Preacher Curl Machine*

6 @ 40,50,55kg


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Just off to train. I'll see how many people are checking out my form and how many are checking out my a$$ and report back to you...


YOU KNOW what i would be doing:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> YOU KNOW what i would be doing:lol: :lol:


A choice of the following:

1) Challenging people in competitions to lift heavy weights

2) Checking out your own a$$ in the mirror

3) Comparing your guns against everyone elses

4) Hoping someone says you look "disgusting" so you get a massive confidence boost

Sadly no one said my Speed Squat form was amazing, but had a few questions about the bands. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> A choice of the following:
> 
> *1) Challenging people in competitions to lift heavy weights*
> 
> ...


Fck me your psychic:lol: :lol: :lol:

They only asked about the bands cause they want your ass


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Fck me your psychic:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They only asked about the bands cause they want your ass


Their eyes are not painted on :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 18th October

*ME Upper*

*RC Work*: Single Arm Face Pulls Against Mini Band 3 x 15 (x2)

*Back Warmup*: 3x15 Lat Pulldowns Against Doubled Up Mini Bands

*Shoulder Warmup*: 3x15(x2) Muscle Cleans

*BB Floor Press*

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 @ 100kg

2 @ 120kg (*PB* ish)

4 @ 100kg

100's and 120's were tough. Legs were flat on the ground, and back was flat so no real back or leg involvement.

*Pin Press (from Dead Stop)*

10 x 100kg - tougher than I expected.

*Pendlay Rows (from Dead Stop)*

5 @ 40kg

5 @ 60kg

5 @ 80kg - Great form.

5 @ 100kg - Poor form.

2f @ 120kg - rubbish form!

5 @ 100kg - Ok-ish form.

5 @ 80kg - Return to good form!

Man I am weak at rowing. Best start doing rows instead of pulldowns on ME Upper.

*Ab Crunches* (Against Mini Bands)

15 @ 2x Mini Bands

3 x 15 @ 2x Doubled Mini Bands

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*

(Machine weight excluded)

12 @ 80kg - Easy

6 @ 120kg - Easy

6 @ 160kg (*PB*) - Tough. But good form.

*Tall Press*

6 @ 40kg

3 x 6 @ 60kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good work THS, always have to have some new PB's even if they are 'ish' lol.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice foor presses but beasting pulldowns mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good work THS, always have to have some new PB's even if they are 'ish' lol.


PMSL.

It's a new movement (Floor Press) unracking is a major pain ([email protected] power rack) - I can happily do 140kg from 4.5inches of boards (3 of my boards, closer to a 2board press)

So PB Ish :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Nice foor presses but *beasting pulldowns mate*


Cheers man. I might do a JW007 and go for a 200kg single next time, but shout "200kg going on the Pulldown!" so everyone knows :thumb:

Thing is Hammer Strength Pulldown ROM is nothing like chins?!? No carryover either.

Pendlay Rows were weak so they need to be included rather than Pulldowns :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bring a megaphone or do one of those exagerated psyche ups you see some weird powerlifters do...hand slapping with chalk atom clouds...the lot

just to be sure you have everyones attention, scream like you've been anally probed by a tin of baked beans...side ways


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is a floor press?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

floors press is where u lie on the floor and bench from there, your arms will hit the floor before you get to the chest. it's used for tricep strength i believe.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Truewarrior1 said:


> floors press is where u lie on the floor and bench from there, your arms will hit the floor before you get to the chest. it's used for tricep strength i believe.


Ok, similar to the blocks?

I have found that the sticky spot is at the bottom of the lift.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 20th Oct

*ME Lower*

Pants session. Banging headache but trained anyway.

*Seated GMs*

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 @ 100kg (*PB*?)

3 @ 120kg (*PB*)

Lower back wiped.

*D/L from 3 Plates*

5 @ 100kg

5 @ 140kg

Lower back really wiped.

*EZ Curls*

6 @ 30kg

Called it a day.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol If I tried those good morning I think I'd snap in half... Actually I've never ever good morninged.... damb I need to sort my lower back out... lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Lol If I tried those good morning I think I'd snap in half... Actually I've never ever good morninged.... damb I need to sort my lower back out... lol


Been on the red wine again Max? :laugh:

120kgx3 were soo slow. Real grinders.

Headache did nothing to help, but at least I set a PB :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lolz you allways know..

Yeah man PB FTW <boom!> If I do say so myself


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FTW?!?!?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> FTW?!?!?


*FTW* - For The Win


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

V&E FTW beby!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> *FTW* - For The Win


Ahh. I thought Max was really drunk and was no longer able to spell *WTF*


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lolz RED wine FTW! hahahah


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 22nd Oct

*DE/Volume Upper*

Warmups: RC Work + Muscle Cleans on Mini Bands

*Paused Decline Bench*

6 @ 50kg

6 @ 70kg

6 @ 90kg

3 @ 110kg (*PB*?)

2 @ 112.5kg (*PB*?) - Clavicle sore again

1, 0f @ 110kg

*Speed Flat Bench*

3 x 3 @ 70kg

- Clavicle still sore, and wasn't very fast, so switched exercises

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*

6 @ 100kg

6 @ 150kg

4.5f @ 180kg (*PB*)

^^ Weight on that is just getting silly now. It's not giving me any carry over to chins or deads, but on bench the bar feels very light when lowering with the lats (just heavy when pressing!!)

*Speed Flat Bench* [Against Mini Band]

3 @ 40kg [+Bands]

4 x 3 @ 60kg [+Bands]

*Weighted Press Ups* [Hands Shoulder Width]

6 @ BW + 20kg

*Rear Delt Flies* (Machine)

2 x 15 @ 55kg

Light Shoulders - *Incline DB Shoulder Press*

3 x 6 @ 20kg DBs (Very Very Fast)

Light Biceps - *Incline DB Curls*

3 x 6 @ 15kg DBs - Starting as Hammer Curls with twist at end.

*Ab Machine*

3 x 20 @ 65kg

*Reverse Hypers* [Against Choked Mini Band]

3 x 12

*Medicine Ball Pullovers*

15 @ 10kg M/B

Warm Down: Muscle Cleans + External Shoulder Rotations on Mini Bands

Session took just under an hour. Added in Weighted Press Ups as an alternative to Dips. Fair amount of volume, but all fairly easy apart from Paused Decline Bench + Hammer Pulldowns.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

that looks like a lot of work on paper (well..on screen!) but looking at the sets/exercises that must take you around an hour?

isnt a reverse hyper a situp?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> that looks like a lot of work on paper (well..on screen!) but looking at the sets/exercises that must take you around an hour?
> 
> isnt a reverse hyper a situp?


Reverse Hyper:






On paper is says 15 exercises which most people would say was too much. It also says about 34 sets. Shock horror.

But only two exercises are taken to failure, everything else there are either little or no rest periods or the only rest is to load plates etc, so it's a very light day.

I have some rest between sets on my main exercise (decline bench) but the key is to do my mains, and get all my assistance work in.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what a weird exercise lol.

wasnt knocking... i was saying it looks a lot of work on paper but in reality takes only and hour (as per 90% of peoples training i guess).

do you find its more of an endurance thing to keep the weight high if your minimising rest periods? anaerobic verging on aerobic


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, we dont have any weighted reverse hypers in any of the gyms I visit, I rather like that concept.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what a weird exercise lol.
> 
> wasnt knocking... i was saying it looks a lot of work on paper but in reality takes only and hour (as per 90% of peoples training i guess).
> 
> do you find its more of an endurance thing to keep the weight high if your minimising rest periods? anaerobic verging on aerobic


I knew you weren't knocking mate  I was just adding in some commentary for other folks reading.

I've said for ages that DE Days are just like cardio for me. Alot of explosive movements, quite a fast paced work out.

ME Days are much slower paced. Squats/Deads alone can take me 25/30mins.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Missed DE Lower today. Not too worried as it's deload week next week, so just need to plan my ME Upper and Lower exercises.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

When you train in your "tarts" gym and not PL ones

Do they think you are nuts????

Do you think you scare people PMSL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> When you train in your "tarts" gym and not PL ones
> 
> Do they think you are nuts????
> 
> Do you think you scare people PMSL


They prolly think I'm nuts. People mainly hate me I think for the following reasons:

Wearing my "lifting" beanie hat and "angry face" on ME days :lol:

Using up all the "big plates" on ME days :whistling:

Using the last guys weights as a warm up (100kg already on pull down = light warm up :thumb: )

Sadly I'm not really big or shexi enough to scare people. :cursing:

I do get some sweet compliments though. Sadly it's more indicative of the people in my gym than my amazingness.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Sadly I'm not really big or shexi enough to scare people. :cursing:
> 
> I do get some sweet compliments though. Sadly it's more indicative of the people in my gym than my amazingness.


I'm sure both these statements could be disputed. That's some nice lifting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> They prolly think I'm nuts. People mainly hate me I think for the following reasons:
> 
> Wearing my "lifting" beanie hat and "angry face" on ME days :lol:
> 
> ...


Your 6'7" you would scare me:lol: :lol: :lol:

Plus the beanie and angry face would make me pretty nervy PMSL

However when you get out your elastic bands Im sure i would just crease up and roll around laughing, Holding my ribs with my one good arm:lol::laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Reverse hypers you ass man I'd love to be able to do them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Your 6'7" you would scare me:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Plus the beanie and angry face would make me pretty nervy PMSL
> 
> However when you get out your elastic bands Im sure i would just crease up and roll around laughing, Holding my ribs with my one good arm:lol::laugh:


I'm still trying to get my scary face pose as good as Nytol's "Sexy Face" post in his PLUK avatar :lol:

Some bigger boys were asking me about the laggy bands t'other week :thumb: Those bands do get me some funny looks. But no more than me sticking a bench shirt on, or DL 5 plates a side.

Hmmm. I really need to find a better gym (once my bench is better!!) :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Reverse hypers you ass man I'd love to be able to do them.


Mount the GHR backwards and set the bands up like I do.

Check BurningNuns log on ESN I gave him some suggestions in there on how to ghetto one up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey TH&S, why do you use a bench shirt?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Hey TH&S, why do you use a bench shirt?


Tricep work / Shoulder Protection


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Hey TH&S, why do you use a bench shirt?


Its not a bench shirt hacks, Its a straight jacket PMSL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Its not a bench shirt hacks, Its a straight jacket PMSL


Haaa haaaa, damn, for finding out you need surgery to reconnect your arm you sure are in a good mood.

I would be so upset I would have tequilla shots to curb my depression, which would only allow me to go home and vent on the old lady. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Haaa haaaa, damn, for finding out you need surgery to reconnect your arm you sure are in a good mood.
> 
> I would be so upset I* would have tequilla shots to curb my depression*, which would only allow me to go home and vent on the old lady. :lol:


Not too far from what im doing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Not too far from what im doing :lol: :lol:


Jabbing tequila? :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Jabbing tequila? :thumb:


Will try that now!!!

Good call:thumbup1:

Would you think i would need to sterilise 1st or sterile enough for IV shot???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Will try that now!!!
> 
> Good call:thumbup1:
> 
> Would you think i would need to sterilise 1st or sterile enough for IV shot???


Hmmm... Dip the used knee in the shot of tequila, then light the shot. Try and get the needle out with your fingers but don't get burned, and then drink the shot before jabbing the needle IV? :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Hmmm... Dip the used knee in the shot of tequila, then light the shot. Try and get the needle out with your fingers but don't get burned, and then drink the shot before jabbing the needle IV? :lol:


Let me just go to my sharps bin and dig out that pin my mate jabbed his ar5e with earlier:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL

I do wonder how long it is before you start on IV Amino Acids


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

haaa haaa, you dudes are too much...........Dig out a needle from the sharps container....lol


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Hay mate, loving the thread, ive thought about a westside routine, but i would no were to start, is this a routine u have put together yourself? Or do you have a link to a web page?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> Hay mate, loving the thread, ive thought about a westside routine, but i would no were to start, is this a routine u have put together yourself? Or do you have a link to a web page?


I put this together myself after reading most of Louis Simmon's articles.

Basic premise is this:

Max Effort Upper Day - BP Focus

Max Effort Lower Day - SQ/GM/DL Focus

Dynamic Effort Upper Day - BP Focus

Dynamic Effort Lower Day - SQ Focus

Each day you add in exercises to train the "weak links" for the relevant day etc etc


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I put this together myself after reading most of Louis Simmon's articles.
> 
> Basic premise is this:
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, il do some googling naw, noticed all your lifts have bumped up nice one! How are you finding the routine, recovery wise? Is ther a set amount of reps and sets? Thanx for your reply, il have to do some reading up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> Nice one mate, il do some googling naw, noticed all your lifts have bumped up nice one! How are you finding the routine, recovery wise? Is ther a set amount of reps and sets? Thanx for your reply, il have to do some reading up


I'm recovering a bit too well at the moment. No DOMs nothing.

I'm thinking I need to go heavier on my assistance work.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 27th October

*ME Upper*

[Deload Week]

As before deload is now on total volume, PBs are still being sought on a deload week but exercises will be assisted either by bands or by shirts/briefs.

*Flat Bench* [Warm Ups]

2 x 6 @ Bar (20kg)

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

*Reverse Band Flat Bench* [All to a 5Board*]

* Due to my rubbish engineering skills my 5Board is actually the height of a true 4Board

[using 2x Doubled Mini Bands]

1 @ 100kg

1 @ 110kg

1 @ 120kg

1 @ 130kg

1 @ 140kg

1 @ 150kg (*PB*?)

1 @ 160kg (*PB*)

0.5f @ 170kg - Should have gone for 165kg, def would have made that, had to take a slight assisted nudge from spotter.

*GHR / Reverse Hypers*

Few sets of 6 at BW

+ Spine decompression on GHR and Hanging from Chin Bar

*Chest Supported Rows*

8 @ 20kg

8 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

+ Mini Band Muscle Cleans, Band Shoulder Dislocates, Band External Shoulder Rotations

Nice and light. Done.

Notes:

Happy with todays session. Think about training Bi's and Shoulders first on ME Lower day to get them over and done with? Any suggestions? I'm struggling to get them in. No chance on ME Upper either due to time, or due to shoulders being wiped from Benching...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

TH&S said:


> hink about training Bi's and Shoulders first on ME Lower day to get them over and done with?.


 Not advisable if your doing deadlifts, grip strenght and all that.

That said why are you even doing Bi work if your getting tired all the other back exercises will hit them, i remember about two occassions that i say any direct bicep work being done by my training partners in close to two years:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Not advisable if your doing deadlifts, grip strenght and all that.
> 
> That said why are you even doing Bi work if your getting tired all the other back exercises will hit them, i remember about two occassions that i say any direct bicep work being done by my training partners in close to two years:lol:


Hey Con. I'm only planning on Pulling (D/L) every few weeks, need to work on Squat and GM at the moment.

But fair point on the other back work stuff :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good pb's.... the skulls will help you out lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 29th October

*ME Lower*

Still in deload week so volume reduced. Decided to have a few low carb days to get rid of some stomach bloat. Didn't help with lifting PMSL.

Dynamic Stretching + Light Warmup

*Deadlifts*

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 90kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 155kg

3 @ 185kg

1 @ 205kg - SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

0f @ 225kg

*Sumo Deads*

1 @ 165kg

1 @ 185kg (*Sumo PB*)

1 @ 205kg (*Sumo PB*) - SLOOOOOW

Hmmmm Sumo actually feels pretty good, might switch to Sumo for a while - Ultra Wide Box Squats should give good carryover to this, plus ROM is vastly reduced compared to normal pulls.

+ Some Biceps working upto 50kg

+ Active recovery


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 3rd Nov

*ME Upper*

*Mini Band Warmups*

*Muscle Cleans*: 2 x 15

*Face Pulls*: 2 x 15

*4in Bar Hangs*

*Flat Bench*

Bar x 20

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 3 [RPE=8]

120kg x 2 (*Raw PB*) [RPE=9]

+4in Bar Hangs

+Titan Fury 48

130kg x 2 (1B) [RPE=8]

140kg x 2 (1B) [RPE=8]

160kg x 0f (2B) [RPE=10]

150kg x 1 (2B) (*PB*) [RPE=9.5]

+4in Bar Hangs

*Close Grip Bench Drop Board Sets* [Thumbs from smooth]

120kg x 6 (3B) [RPE=8]

110kg x 6 (2B) [RPE=8]

100kg x 6 (1B) [RPE=8]

80kg x 15 [RPE=6] - Crazy Easy

*Chest Supported Rows*

40kg x 6

60kg x 6 [RPE=6]

80kg x 6 [RPE=8]

100kg x 4 [RPE=9.5]

*Power Shrugs* [From Bench]

100kg x 6 [RPE=7]

140kg x 6 [RPE=8]

160kg x 6 [RPE=9.5]

*Reverse Hypers* [Against 2xMini Bands Tripple Choked]

2 x 12 [RPE=7]


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice PBs and more volume than the encyclopaedia britannica. I'm impressed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Nice PBs and more volume than the encyclopaedia britannica. I'm impressed


I'm getting there. Had to force feed myself for 4 days solid to get over this man flu PMSL:thumb:

Bench is still gayer than a hand bag full of rainbows. Hoping for 150kg shirted (comp pause) by Jan. Just been doing touch and go at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

How is your diet Tall?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> How is your diet Tall?


Hmmm... It's not dialed in to be honest, not always (enough) Pro with each meal, not enough good fats.

Eating alot of clean carbs (Oats, Rice) and alot of chicken at the moment.

The odd shake here and there. But needs some work overall.

Why do you ask big man? Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Hmmm... It's not dialed in to be honest, not always (enough) Pro with each meal, not enough good fats.
> 
> Eating alot of clean carbs (Oats, Rice) and alot of chicken at the moment.
> 
> ...


 As we know i am far from the diet expert:whistling: i was just curious to see if you had some special super dooper diet:lol:

For powerlifting a high carb breaky and then a high carb meal 3 hours before training is the way to go the post work out carb shake is not overly important as your not depleting glycogen in the same way as a bodybuilding routine would, all the other meals should have lots of protein and good fats.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> As we know i am far from the diet expert:whistling: i was just curious to see if you had some special super dooper diet:lol:
> 
> For powerlifting a high carb breaky and then a high carb meal 3 hours before training is the way to go the post work out carb shake is not overly important as your not depleting glycogen in the same way as a bodybuilding routine would, all the other meals should have lots of protein and good fats.


Sweet. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

With all that volume in his routein I bet he is using alot of carbs.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done on the pbs!

what does RPE stand for?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done on the pbs!
> 
> what does RPE stand for?


Cheers A.

RPE = Rate of Perceived Exertion

On a scale of 1 to 10 how tough either the set felt as a whole, or the last rep of that set felt.

Just a way for me to track progress retrospectively so when I plateau I can see what I was doing when my lifts were going up. It's basically a better way of saying "Tough!" or "Easy"


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Bench is still gayer than a hand bag full of rainbows.


Better than mine, and I have a handbag full of rainbows...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 5th November

*ME Lower*

Very limited for time today, had to increase Time Intensity.

*Box Squats* [~ //]

+ Titan Briefs

Bar x Forever (Above //)

60kg x 5 @ 4

100kg x 5 @ 6

140kg x 5 @ 7 (RPE Increased due to minimal rest periods)

160kg x 3 @ 7.5

+ Wraps

+ Small Audience grrrr

180kg x 2 @ 8

190kg x 2 @ 9 (*Briefs PB*?)

200kg x 0f @ 9.5

Time: < 20mins

Disappointed with the 200kg fail, given more recovery time it's definately in the bag. 180kg and 190kg felt good, easy unrack, 2nd 190kg rep felt very tough for some reason.

Lower back wiped.

*Reverse Band Deadlifts* [2x Doubled Minis] (-64?) {J4}

+ Briefs still on

100kg x 5 @ 4

140kg x 4 @ 6

160kg x 2 @ 6

200kg x 1 @ 9 - Fast up, Slow Lockout

240kg x 1 @ 10 (*PB*!) Grinder at the top. Really had to strain to lock it out.

Time: < 15mins

Sat down. Nearly passed out. Lay on floor for a bit to relax lower back.

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fri 7th November

*DE Upper + Lower*

*Low Box Squats* (Bands +34kg mm)

Bar x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 3 x 3 @ 7

120kg x 2 x 2 @ 8

140kg x 2 @ 8.5 - Too slow.

100kg x 2 x 4 @ 8

*Bench Press [Pins to 2Board]* (Bands +34kg mm)

Bar x 6

40kg x 6 @ 7

60kg x 6 x 3 @ 8

80kg x 3 x 2 @ 8.5

*Tall Press*

40kg x 3 x 2

60kg x 3 x 2 @ 8

80kg x 3 @ 8 (*PB*?)

90kg x 2 @ 9 (*PB*)

^^ Unrack still felt like I had bands attached which was weird?

*GHR* (Bands +34kg mm)

BW x 6 x 3 @ 8

BW + 20kg x 6 @ 8.5


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunday 9th Nov

*Extra Workout*

*Rack DL Lockouts*

Pulling from base of Squat Rack. Rack Pulls are very very weak for me, I can only pull when I generate power/force from the floor.

Bar x 15 x 2

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 5 @ 7

180kg x 3 @ 8

220kg x 3 @ 9

260kg x 2 @ 9.5 (Huge *PB*!)

300kg x 1 @10 (Huuuuge *PB*!)

270kg x 0f @ 10 - Couldn't lock it out (10% Fatigue)

*GHR*

BW x 6 x 2

BW + 25kg x 6 @ 7.5

BW + 50kg x 6 @ 8

BW + 60kg x 3 @ 9

*Lying Leg Curls*

65kg x 6 x 2 @ 6

*Glute Ham Press*

40kg x Forever (35reps+ Per Leg?)

*Reverse Hypers*

BW x Forever

BW + 2x Mini bands x 8? x 2?

+ Spine Decompression

+ Stretching


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

feck....well done!

i feel haemoraging or a blow out after reading that 300kg'r

how high was the pins at?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> feck....well done!
> 
> i feel haemoraging or a blow out after reading that 300kg'r
> 
> how high was the pins at?


High. Higher than Knee Height Rack Pulls. It was just for Lockout work and some CNS prep to get used to holding massive weights.

And cheers man.

The plan is slowly coming together. Slowly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 10th November

*ME Upper* (ish)

*Reverse Band Bench Press* [2x Doubled Minis] (-64kg?) *

* I don't think the double minis do take 64kg off at the bottom, I think it's closer to 30kg/40kg

60kg x 15 x 2

100kg x 6 x 2 (Touch and Go)

140kg x 6 @ 7 (Touch and Go)

160kg x 2 @ 8 (Touch and Go) (*PB*?)

+ Titan 48

+ Wrist Wraps

180kg (5B) x 2 @ 9 (*PB*)

190kg (5B) x 1 @ 9 (*PB*)

200kg (6B) x 1 @ 10 (*PB*)

^^^ Didn't actually have 6Boards with me, but 200kg was a good board high. 200kg felt tough, very very very tough. Clavicle aches something chronic from it.

At 5Board height the reverse bands aren't doing an awful lot, but I was too lazy to take them off and reload the bar.

Happy with the PBs, 160kg felt great, and high board presses should prep the CNS nicely to expect more weight.

*Close Grip Reverse Band Bench Press *[2x Doubled Minis] (-64kg?) (Thumbs from Smooth) *

140kg x 6 x 3 @ 9 (10% fatigue)

^^^ Each set very tough.

Done.

Time: 50mins.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't fault you - just keep an eye on the overtraining, that's all.

I would add weighted dips somewhere but only because I like them.

There's a school of thought not to use a shirt with boards, rationale being they aren't needed for the tricep element of the lift - worth a try for variety.

Make sure you are eating loads of cals - anything at all - happy days.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Can't fault you - just keep an eye on the overtraining, that's all.
> 
> I would add weighted dips somewhere but only because I like them.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dai.

Shirted Reverse Band Board Bench - thought was basically to get used to the shirt without maxing out on the whole lift, while still prepping the CNS and working the tris somewhat.

Overtraining I manage by exercise rotation, volume deload every 4th week and tracking how tough an exercise feels (RPE) i.e. 200kg (6B) x 1 @ *10 *<< @ 10 = nothing left in the tank.

Weighted Dips kill my clavicle - trying to include Weighted Pressups as part of the exercise rotation - although I was thinking that CGBP may give more bang for the buck?

Thanks for the input Dai. Everything feels on the money at the moment.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 12th November

ME Lower

Previously I would have said tonights workout was awful, but in reality it was perhaps the best 90mins I've spent recently as I learned an awful lot.

1) Video'ing your workouts is an very valuable tool. It tells you so much more than a spotter can, and can be replayed over and over again allowing you to breakdown problems and find solutions.

2) Problems you *think* you have may be a fallacy, a video will help keep you honest.

3) Workout Programming is vastly more important than just following a set routine

4) You *must* keep track of your peaks within your workout

5) Sometimes in order to make progress you just need to go back to basics

6) My glutes do not fire correctly when I get over 70% 1rm DL.

7) My DL form is truely shocking.

8) Management of volume/intensity and peaking are key.

*Deadlift *

80kg x 6

80kg x 3

120kg x 3

160kg x 0f - Double overhand grip failed halfway up (sweaty hands)

160kg x 3

200kg x 1

240kg x 0f

225kg x 0f

220kg x 0f

Glutes not firing at all over 70% 1rm, lower back rounding.

Added in some exercises + stretches to get the glutes firing.

*GHR *

BW x 10?, BW+20kg x 6?, BW + 40kg x 6?

BW + 40kg x 6?

Done.

Shouldn't have pulled tonight at all. Pulled too often - 3x in 7 days, last week (Wed + Sun) was the peak in the cycle for DL. Need to start the wave again, but form needs to be the focus and for form to improve glutes need to fire correctly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm exhausted just reading about those weights - bloody hell I'm not sure how you function but kudos to ya.....I think i need a lie down lol :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fri 14th Nov

*DE/Volume Upper*

*Flat Bench @ 7*

(@7 = Keep everything to an RPE of 7, as I'm just working on technique)

40kg x 6

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 @ 7

100kg x 2 @ 8 WTF?

100kg x 1 @ 7.5 - High

+ Titan 48

120kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

120kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

120kg (4B) x 1 @ 8

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 8

100kg (2B) x 1 @ 8

Done.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

deadlifting 3 times this week? yeeesh your keen


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> deadlifting 3 times this week? yeeesh your keen


Nar just overtrained PMSL

Worth an accidental experiment to see if I could handle teh volume. I can't (at present).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 15th Nov

*DE/Volume Lower*

*Suited Squats* [75% @ 7-8]

Planned Focus on Technique.

40kg x 12

60kg x 6

80kg x 3

110kg x 3 @ 7.5 (Hmmm not happy, this shouldn't feel that heavy)

130kg x 3 @ 8.5 (Very unhappy)

140kg x 2 @ 8

150kg x 2 @ 8

+ Suit

+ Wraps

+ Adjust spot bars, touching for depth

160kg (75%) x 2 x 6(?) @ 8

*Delts and Bi's*

Lat Raises // Cable Lat Raises // Rear Delts // Smith Mili Press

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls // Narrow Grip EZ Bar Curls // Preacher Curls

*Total Training Time*: 2h 15m.

*Notes*: Didn't feel strong at all today on Squats. You know it's going to be a bad day when 110kg feels heavy on your shoulders (bear in mind I've been doing 140kg(?) + 34kg Bands to a low box on speed day in just briefs...) Shane did a great job spotting and keeping my motivation up, cheers for that big man.

*Some adjustments*:

Saturdays are generally not a strong day for me. I'm going to switch things around and do ME Lower on Saturdays in order to become strong when I am weak.

I've also noticed that time intensity has dropped on my workouts in order to incorporate strength when I may not be feeling very strong, I will need to plan to keep this in.

I also think I'm now due for a deload. Previous deloads have been a volume deload, but still maxing out on a band assisted lift (Lightened Method). This is a weak earlier than planned, but no biggy. Exercises (and overall Volume) have dropped off in recent weeks so I think I've now peaked.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro, are you sure you are not overtraining?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Hey bro, are you sure you are not overtraining?


I'm over reached, but not over trained. I peaked on Monday, but hadn't expected that peak to arrive then, as I'm still experimenting with the Programming.

Fri + Sat workouts were %wise and RPE wise (in the end) where they needed to be.

Main issue is DL heavy 3x in 7 days was tiring.

No biggy. Just need a few days off and some AR.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL

Just went through my programming to see why my deload is due a week early. It isn't. I *shouldn't* have deloaded when I last did... I *should *have deloaded *this week.*

PMSL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pour yourself a voddie and put your feet up...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Have a beer or 6............Its called de-loaded.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had half a bottle of red, first time on the sauce in weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*burp* i've had pizza 3 days in a row

much better than vodka


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and for anyone that's reading this log do feel free to say "Hi" or ask any questions. I realise that it's more complicated than most logs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Haaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! *waves coquettishly*

It's good reading, but yes, complicated. Lots of numbers to read of an evening.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its not complicated if you go slightly cross eyed and look through the page like a magic eye poster...

"oh look, its a workout!"


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I've seen a few people start using Westside Methods and I'm slowly starting to understand parts of it, not all of it. I will check out the website & read through when I have more time.

What I would like to know is, why are you personally using it? Any reason for this method, whether it be for strength or anything?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Haimer said:


> I've seen a few people start using Westside Methods and I'm slowly starting to understand parts of it, not all of it. I will check out the website & read through when I have more time.
> 
> What I would like to know is, why are you personally using it? Any reason for this method, whether it be for strength or anything?


I'm using the Westside Template as part of my journey into Strength Training.

I've already deviated from it in some respects as I'm making appropriate changes to manage my own volume/fatigue.

I have a long way to go on my journey.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope you reach your journey soon, young man.

Just remember; I'm with you all the way.

xxx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I hope you reach your journey soon, young man.
> 
> Just remember; I'm with you all the way.
> 
> xxx


Cheers Princess xx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Having a week off almost drove me nuts, no tension release by hammering it at the gym. Glad to be back shifting the iron.

So implementing some new changes, lets see how these work.

*Shirted Flat Bench* (2B, Boris 4W) (75% - 85%, @8, 4-8, 5%)

**New Warmup Protocol**

70kg x 6 (45% Exercise Max)

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+Add Shirt ("Boris" - Titan 50, Very Loose, 4 Wears)

110kg (2B) x 1 @8

120kg (2B) x 1 @ 8.5 - Felt heavy. W/U Issue?

120kg (2B) x 0f - Misgroove (Powerrack missing JPin...)

+Rejigged bench so it was sat on 3x2x25kg Plates

100kg (2B) x 1 @7

110kg (2B) x 1 @7

120kg (2B) x 1 @7 (80%) - Better

120kg (2B) x 1 x 2 @7 (80%)

125kg (2B) x 1 x 3 @ 8 (83%)

117.5kg (2B) x 1 x 2 @ 8 (5% Fatigue) (78%)

Total of 8 sets in range (75% to 85%)

Time: 50mins

*Deep Squats (PL Stance)* (~50%, @8)

100kg x 6

100kg x 2 x 3

Wrists really tired after benching, running out of time so called it a day (missed Deads)

Good session on the new protocols. I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 22nd Nov

*Heavy Squat / Dead Assistance / Bench Assistance*

*Deep Suited Belted Squats* (1-2" < //) (75% - 90% @ 8, >12L, 10%F)

Deep Squats (~2" below Para) working in the 75% to 90% suited 1rm range, with Suit, Belt + Wraps. Working at 8RPE for more than 12 lifts, then 10% fatigue.

As before - trying to overcome not being as strong on a Saturday.

Warmup protocol as before - ~50% for 6, then single to working weight.

(Raw)

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

140kg x 1 @ 8.5 (WTF?)

140kg x 1 @ 8

160kg x 0 @ 9 - Total miss groove. Raw groove IS different to suited groove.

+ Suit + Wraps + Belt

160kg x 1 x 2 @ 7 (~75%)

167.5kg x 1 x 4 @ 7.5 (~80%)

177.5kg x 1 x 3 @ 7 (~85%) - (@7? WTF? These flew up like speed strength squats)

180kg x 1 @ 7.5 (~85%)

190kg x 1 @ 8.5 (High - 1" > //) (9%)

180kg x 1 x 4 @ 8 (~85%) (10%F)

162.5kg x 2 x 2 @ 7 (Very fast)

162.5kg x 1 @ 9 - (10%F Done)

Time: ~80mins

*Snatch Grip Deadlifts *(DL Assistance, <50% 1rm)

60kg x 6

100kg x 1 x 6

*Iso Mio Bench Press* (Raw, 2ct, 3ct)

60kg x 3 x 3 @ 7

70kg x 3 @ 8

70kg x 2 @ 8.5

70kg x 1 @ 9

Iso Mio BP done with a 2count pause on the chest, and a 3count pause at the weak point on the positive portion of the lift before exploding out of the pause. In my case the weakness is ~2board height off the chest.

Done.

Total training time: 110mins


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good stuff, matey. You're getting a strong lad now.

I lose track halfway through reading your workouts, they almost seem like an algebra lesson! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, i was thinking that too!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I found algebra easier to follow....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LMFAO @ Bulk!!!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL

It's all easy really 

// = Parallel

75% - 90% = the range within the 1rm I need to work in for that day (Intensity Control vs 1rm)

>12L = I need to hit more than 12 lifts in the above range (Volume/Load Control)

@7 / @8 etc = How tough the lift felt (RPE Scale 1..10) (Effort Control)

10%F = once I'm struggling to lift the weight I've worked upto or the last weight which falls within the planned RPE scale I need to drop the weight 10% (10% Fatigue as I'll next train the exact same lift 7 days later, 5% if I'm training the same lift 3/4 days later) and work with that weight until I fall out of the planned RPE scale.

Nothing is to failure. Just until the RPE is exceeded.

So I'm still learning the warm up protocol and as a result I wasn't "prepped" for hitting 140kg within 8 reps, so I did it again and it was easier.

I then added 20kg to the bar to hit 160kg, but my raw groove was out - I sat too far back. Now this means that I need to watch my raw squat doesn't decrease as my suited squat increases. It also could mean I'm not laving enough time between build up sets.

I built up to 190kg but this was higher than I had planned and felt like it was getting outside the planned effort range, so I dropped back to a weight I knew was in range.

Once that became too tough, dropped back 10%, repped it out and then that exercise was done.

Simple. Ish


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mate your workouts confuse me to fcuk????

Im just to ugg ugg i suppose


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Mate your workouts confuse me to fcuk????
> 
> Im just to ugg ugg i suppose


Trying to train heavier for longer without overtraining is the short answer.

Smashing your 1rm every week westside style I don't think is 100% suited to the natty trainer, you need to rotate exercises alot to stop over training.

While my 1rm went up on all lifts alot of the exercises I was doing don't give true carryover to equipped/raw lifting.

More to unfold in the coming weeks on this new scheme.

Ask specific questions if you have any.

I don't think I will hit 240kg DL until Jan/Feb - DL form needs too much work at that %1rm.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Trying to train heavier for longer without overtraining is the short answer.
> 
> Smashing your 1rm every week westside style I don't think is 100% suited to the natty trainer, you need to rotate exercises alot to stop over training.
> 
> ...


I dont know much about westside etc etc...

But would you say its geared (excuse pun) more for Natty or enhanced as it were???

In fact with a lot of the standard strength routines around, what sort of training ie asisted or not would you say they are designed for???

Because on a AAS course on any routine , you will make progress no matter what, no this cant be guaranteed when natty!!1


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I dont know much about westside etc etc...
> 
> But would you say its geared (excuse pun) more for Natty or enhanced as it were???
> 
> ...


I'd say westside 'proper' is designed for athletes with good recovery powers. Now these could be athletes who have been training with that level of intensity (as %1rm) for a period of time and have adapted or athletes who are using gear and hence have help with recovery.

The issue is no one outside westside knows exactly how they train, and there are a number of questions raised over the %s used in their DE days.

They started with DE and then moved to RE days where they were doing upto 80% 1rm in equipment.

So in some respects you are playing a guessing game to try and understand how they train as there is alot of varying information on their methods.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> I'd say westside 'proper' is designed for good recovery powers. Now these could be athletes who have been training with that level of intensity (as %1rm) for a period of time and have adapted or athletes who are using gear and hence have help with recovery.
> 
> The issue is no one outside westside knows exactly how they train, and there are a number of questions raised over the %s used in their DE days.
> 
> ...


Thats just confused me more "athletes with good recovery powers"??

Even if they have they are NO where near on par with assited athletes...

so lets say westside for natty trainer!!! Volume would not be enough for optimum progress of the assisted!! and vice versa??

So either assisted is losing out or natty no??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats just confused me more "athletes with good recovery powers"??
> 
> Even if they have they are NO where near on par with assited athletes...
> 
> ...


If you take the IPF at IPF World Level - thats the fed that BWLA are associated with (i.e. drug tested) - there will be a number of athletes who don't use gear, but could train the way westside do and keep up.

But for the rest of us until conditioning is sufficient - or we aren't training naturally - westside is tough to maintain for extended periods of time.

Hammering 1rms Westside style week in week out even with exercise rotation will induce a level of cumulative fatigue than becomes tough to recover from quickly.

Too much exercise rotation and you loose site of the goal - to become more efficient at the SQ/BP/DL.

So a drug assisted athlete with *ANY* good training template should be able to handle the volume(load) and intensity(%1rm) and recover properly provided decent programming is in place.

The issue with natties is Volume Control and Intensity Control, especially as they start to become "Intermediate Lifters" where linear periodisation (adding 1.25kg) basically stops working (to a degree).

For nattys my thoughts are to get specifically better at specific lifts you need to train those specific lifts(or slight variations of those lifts) more often, but at the correct levels of Volume and Intensity to allow those lifts to be trained on a more regular basis.

It's a bit like learning to drive a car - if your 40 hours of lessons were done as 5x 8hour blocks would you truely gain enough knowledge/ability/motor skills to pass your test? Or would you find your performance dropped off after certain points during that time?

If you were tired when learning to drive you would need to learn to overcome that tiredness and deal with the tasking in hand efficiently.

The general rule for learning to drive is little and often (40x1hr lessons ot 20x2h lessons), so that you keep the gains you made in the previous driving lesson and are able to apply it to the current lesson.

My westside with Westside is all their methods are making them stronger overall, which combined with the fact they are drug assisted makes them better lifters. They get stronger at box squats which makes them better at box squatting, but unless they are able to switch the groove the gains made box squatting are not guaranteed to carryover to normal squatting in a suit which is adifferent goove. (Think Nytol being weaker in a shirt than raw)

On the other hand Olympic lifters just train to get better at their lifts by training those lifts specifically.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice posts Tall, and nice lifting.

Come on guys, it's hardly rocket science... try to keep up 

The other thing about WSB is that it depends on your carryover ability, which is also a personal thing. At the moment I find excellent carryover on raw bench from things like board press, close-grip bench etc, due to being a wide grip tricep bencher... but conjugated periodisation does very little for my raw squat as I am a narrow stance oly style squatter so getting better at box squat will only help my box squat.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Steroids dont help the CNS to recover right?

So, the natty guy keeps the CNS from being overtrained correct?

The assisted dude will have better muscle recovery than the natty dude.

But if the assisted dude overtrains his CNS, would not gains in 1 rep max be compromised?

I did have a hard time following the training, I dont know much about west side training, I know DB made some freaky gains on it, he did mention it was rough.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Steroids dont help the CNS to recover right?
> 
> So, the natty guy keeps the CNS from being overtrained correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, as far as I understand it steroids will help the CNS recover. There are probably a number of people who can explain it better than I can. As far as I understand it the CNS is a key target for anabolic steroids and the steroids actually act to protect the CNS.

After that I loosley understand the concepts of what goes on (genomes, neurological peptides, improving synapse function and electrical communication) but not really well enough to explain in detail.

I bet I know a man who can explain it better than me. I'll PM him.

I saw DB's Westside Log - I don't think it was a true reflection of Westside Training perse, rather just a dual upper/lower split with varying intensities. There didn't seem to be the use of Westsides Conjugate Method (which is different to Siffs/Verkhoshanskys original understanding on conjugate periodisation), but I would immagine that a BB'er would get great gains using that system.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would love to read that, but if it is too techie, It will probably go over my head....lol

I didnt know that about the CNS.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I would love to read that, but if it is too techie, It will probably go over my head....lol
> 
> I didnt know that about the CNS.


As far as I understand it the CNS is just tissue like muscles are, so it makes sense that it would be helped by AAS.

Being honest the stuff I saw was over my head (methods of action etc)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 24 Nov

*Heavy Bench / Squat Variation / Dead Assistance*

Was tired today. Long day at the office, not enough food.

*Shirted Bench Press* (Flat Back, 2B/3B, Yuri 8W, 85%-95%, >3, [email protected])

Shirted Bench Press using a Flat Back (no arch) - aiming to hit 3lifts or more down to 2B/3B in the 85% to 95% of my predicted 1rm (~150kg) allowing an RPE of upto @9.

70kg x 6

82.5kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+ Titan 48 "Yuri" - 8 Wears

100g (4B) x 1

100kg (3B) x 1

112.5kg (3B) x 1

125kg (3B) x 1 (83%)

135kg (3B) x 1 (90%) @ 8

140kg (2B) x 1 (93%) @ 9

145kg (3B) x 1 (96%) @ 9

135kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

125kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

112.5kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

Mis calc on numbers slightly. Clavicle aching due to using flat back (I think).

Time: ~45mins

*20rep Rest Pause Squats*

112.5kg x 20 (10,2,4,2,2) @ 7

Time: 1min 12s

Some interesting bits. Pauses were for 1 breath, 3rd section (4reps) I adjusted lower back positioning so my back wasn't as vertical and it felt like 30% of the weight had disappeared. While pauses were for 1 breath I was gassed at the end of it and had to sit down for 5mins and catch my breath. I hold my breath during bench/squats anyway so wonder if this has given some carryover?

*Snatch Grip Dead/Shrugs from Bench*

112.5kg x 1 x 10 @ 9 - Just plain tired by this point.

Overall happy with the session.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've checked your calculations and its all good!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:



> i've checked your calculations and its all good!


PMSL - Wasn't he off a film?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Tall mate. Thought I'd stick an answer up here re the steroids and CNS points.

First of all though, in this context, we're talking about the peripheral nervous system (PNS). The CNS (brain and spinal chord) is only affected by training in the capacity of learning for example how to perform bench press, which muscles to recruit etc. The big determinant here is the effectiveness of nerve impulse transmission to and from the spinal chord and how well the nerve cells connecting the spine and muscles are maintained and adapt to training in much the same way muscles adapt.

The functioning of nerve cells is maintained by a range of growth factors and other cytokines (chemical messengers) mainly nerve growth factor (NGF) and VGF nerve factor inducible (similar to IGF in muscle say). Androgens upregulate these peptides which quite simply helps the peripheral nerves adapt to training more quckly. They've been implicated in strength adaptations quite a lot.

The family of growth factors are known collectively as neurotropins, in case any one wanted to raid google or pub med etc lol. They have other actions too, VGF nerve factor inducible is involved in the workings of a few antidepressants drugs and is linked to the antidepressant effects of exercise.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 26th Nov

*Heavy Squats / Heavy Back / Light Bench Assist*

*Heavy Suited Belted Squats* (Sergey 4W, 1R >100% @9)

Numbers from Saturdays session indicated my 1rm had moved slightly, was well rested and fed today and felt strong.

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1 @ 7 - Bar felt heavy on shoulders, adjusted positioning and it flew up.

+ Belt, +Wraps + Titan Squat Suit "Sergey" 4 Wears

160kg x 1

180kg x 1 @ 7

200kg x 1 @ 8 - Nice! Flew up! Rested 10mins.

220kg x 2 @ 9 (*PB*!)

1st rep was ~2in high, 5sec pause and adjust positioning and hit depth *just* on 2nd rep.

Really impressed they were @9 - def more in the tank.

*Heavy Back - Hammer Grip Lat Pulldowns*

Glutes/legs aching from squats, decided to go mad on the Lat Pulldowns.

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

190kg x 4 (*PB*)

*Bench Assist - Iso Mio Bench Press (2ct, 3ct)*

*- Decline* - 60kg x 6

*- Flat* - 60kg x 6

Clavicle aching. Will rest up on bench for a lil bit.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> Hey Tall mate. Thought I'd stick an answer up here re the steroids and CNS points.
> 
> First of all though, in this context, we're talking about the peripheral nervous system (PNS). The CNS (brain and spinal chord) is only affected by training in the capacity of learning for example how to perform bench press, which muscles to recruit etc. The big determinant here is the effectiveness of nerve impulse transmission to and from the spinal chord and how well the nerve cells connecting the spine and muscles are maintained and adapt to training in much the same way muscles adapt.
> 
> ...


Wow, oh man, killer post Paul, damn, you are such a nice compliment to the board................I will need to read this tomorrow..............reps to you mate, impressive........


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done on the 220kg squat, i take the 9 = effort?

if you had more in the tank 230 should be easily possible


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Wow, oh man, killer post Paul, damn, you are such a nice compliment to the board................I will need to read this tomorrow..............reps to you mate, impressive........


I think to think of Pauly as my trump card :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done on the 220kg squat, i take the 9 = effort?
> 
> if you had more in the tank 230 should be easily possible


Yeah @9 = Effort or how hard the lift felt.

With the %'s I list I work up to an agreed level for the day, somedays I won't be great so I induce a level of fatigue (5% or 10% depending on when I next train that lift)

The theory is then I ride the supercompensation wave and get the same increase in lifts as the fatigue I induced (depending of the timing in the training cycle... i.e. I can't get a huge PB on the same lift each week...)

So I got ~5% increase today. 230kg for 1 would be pushing it, I could have definately done 225kg for 1. The key for me is to walk away knowing I had one in the tank

240kg equipped squat should be possible by Jan. I'd really like to hit 260kg early in the year.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

your journal has to much maths in it lol but well done on the pb


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> I think to think of Pauly as my trump card :thumb:


Shurrup you.. :blush:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Bump for BUM pictures!

:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BabyYoYo said:


> Bump for BUM pictures!
> 
> :lol:


Oh man, that is funny, brilliant................ :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Bump for BUM pictures!
> 
> :lol:





hackskii said:


> Oh man, that is funny, brilliant................ :thumb:


Check this one out x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> your journal has to much maths in it lol but well done on the pb


You all mock the maths :laugh: but why risk over training from too much balls to the wall? and why risk a bad training session when you can turn a potentially bad session into a good one instantly?

Tis the future


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That cant be a bumm, he is too well dressed and he is not drinking that cheap wine....lol


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Tall awsome work on the log,

It must be harder to type all this up and do all the calculations than it is to train.pmsl:lol:

god i have never seen so much science behind picking a weight up and putting it down before i came on this forum

All my log would be is went to the gym lifted some heavy **** weights went home ate loads and slept loads and hopefully grew loads. lol

I have never done any of these weird and wonderful workout plans, but then maybe i should ya never know!!

Good luck with this mate and hope it all goes well for ya, I will follow this if i can keep up. :beer:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> That cant be a bumm, he is too well dressed and he is not drinking that cheap wine....lol


Thats how we roll in the UK hacks. 9% Beer and 18layers for the cold.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pecman said:


> Tall awsome work on the log,
> 
> It must be harder to type all this up and do all the calculations than it is to train.pmsl:lol:
> 
> ...


PMSL.

Ok think about it this way - I know I'm training for strength in equipment, and it is different for BB'ers but some of the principles will apply.

If you go to failure everytime and even beyond failure, and form starts to become sloppy when the going gets tough - how will that impact your future ability to train efficiently? What impact will that have on your CNS/PNS?

Muscle Motor Unit Patterns will change, and could result in you becoming more inefficient at that movement, resulting in it becoming harder (potentially) to stimulate the target muscle.

Real Life Example: Pre Fatigue Chest on DB Flies and then do Flat Bench. Your Pecs are fatigued so Triceps and Front Delts take over. Overtime the muscle motor unit patterns will change, and you will become an arm bencher.

AAS will protect your CNS/PNS, but if you are constantly hammering those nervous systems with things like mutiple drop sets beyond failure, negatives etc etc you may have to up the dose in order to get the same training response due to the strain placed on the CNS/PNS and it's inability to recover.

The CNS/PNS from memory takes alot longer to recover and adapt than musculature does.

So what if you were able to plan and lay out (i.e. true programming) your training in a way which would allow you to place *some* strain on the CNS while getting stronger? If you used gear - would this allow you to use less gear but to a better effect?

Heard a few bits and bobs about powerlifters who compete in the IPF (a tested PL fed) who use gear, but never more than 500mg per week. Mate of mine only uses small amounts but gets an awful lot out of what he does use.

The above examples won't apply to everyone obviously.

I'm not the genetic elite (the racehorse if you will) - I'm also biomechanically disadvantaged (lanky ecto), but I just try and put as much work into my training as I had in order to see results (the shirehorse/work horse), so I need to work to overcome my genetics.

In terms of my weird and wonderful programming it's honestly simple, but I just write it in short had nomenclature for speed reading when I'm tracking where I went wrong/what do do next.

Some days you want volume (high total load), you days you want to go heavy (high intensity as %1rm), other days you need to learn to strain (high perceived excertion)

Switching it to a BB context - what if the concept of 3sets of 12 were dropped and you worked until you were done but without killing the muscle?

Say you bench 150kg for 1rm. An example of the above in a BB context would be:

Flat Bench 75%/10 @ 7, 5%

(Working @ 75% 1rm for sets of 10 Reps, 7RPE - i.e. each set/the last rep on each set should feel like you have a good 4 more reps in you, 5% drop off when you're done as you'll be flat benching again in 3 or 4 days time)

Warm Ups: 60kg x 6, 80kg x 1, 100kg x 1

Work Sets:

112.5kg x 10 @ 7

112.5kg x 10 @ 7

112.5kg x 10 @ 7

112.5kg x 10 @ 7

112.5kg x 10 @ 8 (5%) (@8 is outside the agreed RPE so you're done)

105kg x 10 @ 7

105kg x 10 @ 8 (@8 is outside the agreed RPE so you're done)

Total Lifted: 7725kg

So you would have lifted considerable volume yet without killing the muscle as you know when to stop.

Thats the theory anyway. We'll see how it pans out. :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 29th Nov

Resting clavicle (so no bench) and ran out of time to do back.

*Heavy Belted Suited Squats + Bands* (Sergey 5W, +34kg [2xMini Bands], 75% - 90%, @ 7-8, >6L)

Note: Not counting band tension in %s, bands set to minimal tension at bottom, assuming @34kg at top.

More than 6 lifts in the 75% - 90% range, with a 7-8 RPE.

100kg x 6 + Bands

100kg x 1 + Bands (Re-adjust band position)

140kg x 1 + Bands

150kg x 1 + Bands

+ Sergey (5 Wears), +Wraps, +Belt

160kg x 1 + Bands

167.5kg x 1 @ 7 (75%) + Bands

180kg x 1 @ 7 (82%) + Bands

182.5kg x 1 @8 (83%) + Bands

185kg x 1 @8 (84%) + Bands

187.5kg x 1 @8 (85%) + Bands (*PB**)

190kg x 1 @8 (86%) + Bands (*PB**)

192.5kg x 1 @8 (87%) + Bands (*PB**)

195kg x 1 @8.5 (89%) + Bands (*PB**). Done.

Time: 80mins

Pleased with todays session. Over coming my struggle to train heavy on a Sat. Assuming band calcs are correct I hit 4 PBs over normal squat, but they would be PBs for that exercise either way.

Think I've had a peak in recovery this week as a result of extra recovery activities (Massage, Steam Room, Jaccuzi, Stretching, Rest, Dropping Friday AM Session) which has translated nicely to a slight increase in strength.

Introduction of carbs during workout (~50g - ~100g) seems to also be helping keep RPE in check on a Saturday.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

dont know what any of that means but well done anyway


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to see a scientific approach to training that sometimes is lost in the "if you don't keep it basic you will fail" perspective that gets thrown around a lot.

I'll try and decipher the maths at a later stage


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice to see a scientific approach to training that sometimes is lost in the "if you don't keep it basic you will fail" perspective that gets thrown around a lot.
> 
> I'll try and decipher the maths at a later stage


Thank you.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> dont know what any of that means but well done anyway


Lol. Thank you.

Basically means I kept the weight to < 90% of my suited + belted 1rm, but added bands (set up to work the top portion of the lift only) to work on speed/force generation and in the process set some PBs.

The PBs are really only for that lift as Squatting is different to Squatting + Bands.

Just as Raw Squatting is different to Squatting + Belt + Wraps, which is again different to Squatting + Suit + Belt + Wraps.

As you add equipment the lift takes on a different groove which needs to be taken into consideration.

Hence I briefly warm up raw, then add suit + belt + wraps ~70%, rather than adding the suit, then the belt when needed and then wraps when needed.

Some people may disagree with my thoughts, but it seems to be working - my aim being to get better at squatting with Suit + Belt + Wraps.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> dont know what any of that means but well done anyway


LMFAO!!! :lol:

Erm - good stuff, Tall.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 1st Dec

Last session before I'm away for a number of weeks. So no real format to todays session, had a few bits to try though.

*Shirted Flat Bench* (Yuri 9wears)

1st run out on heavy bench for a while...

70kg x 6

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+ Yuri

110kg (5B) x 1

120kg (5B) x 1

130kg (5B) x 1

140kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

140kg (3B) x 1 @ 8

140kg (Touch) x 1 x 2 @ 9

130kg (Touch) x 1 @ 9

130kg (3B) x 1 x 2 @ 9

Time: 55mins

@9s were caused by my left clavicle still not being right, and a slight shoulder niggle from swimming the day before.

Right side felt strong - left side however did not.

Muscle fibres in left shoulder feel very knotted (over compensating for clavicle?) will try and get sorted in next 3/4 weeks.

*Suited High Bar Oly Squats Against Clock *(Sergey 5wears, T:20mins)

100kg x 6

130kg x 1

150kg x 1

+ Sergey, + Wraps

150kg x 1 @ 7

160kg x 1 @ 8 (?? - Rest period too short)

170kg x 1 @ 6.5 - (Better, increased rest)

180kg x 1 @ 7

185kg x 1 @ 7

190kg x 1 @ 8

195kg x 1 @ 8.5

Time: 21mins

High bar oly squats added a totally different feel to squatting.

195kg would be a PB for time (failed 190kg T<15mins last time)

So some adjustments to make, but overall happy.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do your shirts reduce in resistance the more times you wear them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> do your shirts reduce in resistance the more times you wear them?


They will do, but it will be over dozens of wears.

I know a guy who still gets 50kg out of his briefs after 200 wears.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Tall,

Nice log slowly starting to understand it I keep referring to the legend you posted earlier.

When you do barbell shrugs do you do them with the bar in front or behind?

Cheers

Julio


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Julio said:


> Hi Tall,
> 
> Nice log slowly starting to understand it I keep referring to the legend you posted earlier.
> 
> ...


While since I've done those!

I do four types of shrugs:

Shrugs holding onto bands I have under my feet - this is just recovery work and I don't always log it.

Shrugs with the bar in front - this tend to catch my tallywhacker... :cursing:

Power Shrugs - stood in the rack pull position with the bar on the bench, the bar is deadlifted and then shrugged Olly style so I go up on my toes and drive the hips forward

Hise Shrugs - either with the bar on my shoulders, or on the standing calf machine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> Shrugs with the bar in front - this tend to catch my tallywhacker... :cursing:


This sounds like a very serious problem you are having..... :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> This sounds like a very serious problem you are having..... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh bless.................

I love dogs and I love that post......................Kind of made my day man.............Cheers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Laughed twice with this one.

I have to come to the UK, and I WILL meet the Tall one.................

I will even buy the first round............................And the Second.....................The third............and there after.

Man, I gotta go, I need a good game plan on things to do and see.

Sorry for the hyjack Tall, "I" mean Handsome................


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Laughed twice with this one.
> 
> I have to come to the UK, and I WILL meet the Tall one.................
> 
> ...


Lol....................... Lots of dots = Hack's is on the ale :beer:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tall said:


> While since I've done those!
> 
> I do four types of shrugs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, any video links to the last one?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The last one is like putting the bar on your back like a squat, then you do a shrug like you are pushing your shoulders up with the bar on your back.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Julio said:


> Thanks for the info, any video links to the last one?


YouTube baby...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> YouTube baby...


What is all that tape doing all over his back?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> What is all that tape doing all over his back?


Thats a very good question


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the tape is about keeping the arch during some lifts...the moment you lose the arch in the lower back you feel the tape pull the skin


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, never even thought of that one.

Impressive.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tall said:


> YouTube baby...


Cheers mate, I will try that next week instead of the usual barbell and dumbell shrugs I have been doing. :thumbup1:

I should be able to handle much more weight then, as I wont be relying on my grip:cool2:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just did those for the fun of it yesterday.

I didnt seem to have the range of motion I was looking for.

It felt at the bottom I could not come all the way down without the bar slipping some.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Julio said:


> Cheers mate, I will try that next week instead of the usual barbell and dumbell shrugs I have been doing. :thumbup1:
> 
> I should be able to handle much more weight then, as I wont be relying on my grip:cool2:


I tried these this week felt strange for my 1st time, did not like the motion but was able to do heavier weight which was nice. will try them again to see if it was just 1st time jitters

Tall you been gone for a while


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Julio said:


> I tried these this week felt strange for my 1st time, did not like the motion but was able to do heavier weight which was nice. will try them again to see if it was just 1st time jitters
> 
> Tall you been gone for a while


Holiday mate


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Repped you for the log.

I envy where you have got to at 18st 8lb. I'm 6'5 and trying to get to a lean 17st seems a massive uphill struggle.

Did you rip up and the lean bulk or the opposite?

I 'm natural so the workout would be no good for me. I tend to go for the K.I.S.S method - keep it simple stupid...2-3 warm ups initially for the first bodypart then 1 working set to failure. But if say you are 'assisted' shall we say I wouldn't mind knowing what has worked for you - not really clued up on that.

I have suffered with pressing movements being in the tall category myself. I no longer come to touch my shoulders on DB press I stop at my jawline and press back up - 10kg per dumbell increase in 6 months is not bad I think. I never got anywhere with shoulders.

Same applys to bench, stop just before you touch the nipple line - this all puts undue stress on your rotator cuffs. Well that is my 2 penneth, I tend to play the safety game though. Can't afford to be off with pec tears or lower back injuries eh.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> Repped you for the log.
> 
> I envy where you have got to at 18st 8lb. I'm 6'5 and trying to get to a lean 17st seems a massive uphill struggle.
> 
> ...


I've tried a number of ways to gain weight and the key for me is to eat more food and do more exercise.

If you are an extreme ecto then just eat eat and eat. Pointless trying to avoid any fat gain, focus on trying to keep the fat gain to a minimum. Now everyones minimum will be different and only you will be able to tell. It may be the case that to gain 8lbs tissue you need to also gain 6lb of fat. You may be able to gain 8lbs of tissue and only 2lbs of fat. No one will know but you.

I'm natural also, there are a few simple tweaks you could make to the westside template to make it more suitable for naturals. Key is management of your intensity (%1rm) and how much effort you think you are putting in IMHO.

Now I'm back from holiday I'm sadly no longer 18st 8lbs, I'm down to 17st 13lbs, looking a bit dryer and a bit leaner. Weight should get back up in no time.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

How do you know whether you are highly ectomorphic or not ? Is a 7 inch wrist pretty sh#t in terms of frame size and potential for gaining?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> How do you know whether you are highly ectomorphic or not ? Is a 7 inch wrist pretty sh#t in terms of frame size and potential for gaining?


If you're 6ft5in and not massive, weren't massive as a kid, and strength and size gains come slowly - then you're an ecto 

Wrist size on it's own means diddly.

All IMHO.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Suppose bigger than most kids but then got to my teens and went like a string bean. :-D

Strength and size gains are not too bad although I have found I gained well then found maintaining very difficult and lost and had to re-build, vicious circle. Been up and down since I started training.

Feel as though I have my diet and training finally in check now though. Weekends and holidays can be tough to keep on track however.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Best put yesterdays session up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 27th Dec

First session back in 3 weeks, was aiming for 500lb (227.5kg) Squat today, but no strict guidelines just a getting back into it session.

*Suited Belted Squats* (Sergey, 6 wears)

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 1

+ Sergey

160kg x 1

+ Belt, + Wraps

180kg x 1 @ 8 RPE / 9 RT - Great form

200kg x 1 @ 8.5 / 8 - form starting to slip

217.5kg x 0.5 (Partial) @ 9.5 / 6 - Shocking form, only managed a partial.

210kg x 1 @ 9 / 6 - Struggled at the bottom. Had to GM the weight up.

4 lifts between 80% and 95%, not bad for a first session back.

Add in some new bits:

220kg x 3 Fast Partials - Really explosive partials overloading the top section of the lift.

240kg x 3 Fast Partials + 4 second Neg.

Fairly happy with the 240kg. Didn't quite hit my 500lb squat, but not a bad days session.

*Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns*

6 x 100kg

6 (x 3) @ 150kg

*Close Grip Bench Press* (Inch from Smooth)

- Working on Technique, greasing the groove

12 x 60kg

8 x 60kg + 2x Iso Mio

8 x 60kg + 1x 10s Static Hold + 2x Iso Mio

+ Steam Room, Jacuzzi, Alternate Shower Therapy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Tall, I don't even know what 210kg would feel like.

Very nice journal and very informative.

Your deadlift is crazy weight for your height, hell for any height. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice lifts Tall!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good post mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oliver I edited your avatar and rotated it for you. It is a perfect 150x150 now rep me will ya.


----------

